# Harmony 1000 & Tivo



## Dazza124 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have updated the firmware.
i set up my remote to Cisco CT8685 but remote doesn't show basic command buttons like home/menu or play buttons. there is no keypad either.
can anyone help as to where i might be going wrong.


----------

